# NJ TRANSIT Raritan Valley track outages



## Superliner Diner (Jun 1, 2003)

From NJ TRANSIT's website:

*Raritan Valley Line Track Outages Through Mid-June*

Effective Date: May 29, 2003

Expiration Date: June 15, 2003

Effective through mid-June, Norfolk-Southern/CSX will perform necessary track work along Conrail tracks between Cranford and Newark Penn Station. This project requires taking one of the two tracks through the area out of service between 9:15 a.m. and 4:00 p.m. on weekdays for the duration of the project.

Because all trains will operate along a single track at restricted speeds, delays and congestion may occur during the daily outages. Yesterday, Wednesday, May 28, track work extended beyond 4:00 p.m. and as a result, several evening peak period trains were delayed. The tracks were cleared at 5:10 p.m. and service was returned to normal.

We have contacted Norfolk-Southern/CSX and are working to ensure that customers have the best service possible during the outage and tracks are cleared in time for the evening peak period. However, as we are unable to guarantee on time performance during the outage, customers traveling during the morning and/or evening peak periods should plan to travel before 9:15 a.m. and after 4:10 p.m. whenever possible to ensure connections between Newark Penn Station and Penn Station New York.

Thank you for your patience. If you have any questions, please call our Customer Service Office at 1 (800) 772-3606 in New Jersey, or at 1 (973) 491-9400 from out-of-state.


----------



## amtrakadirondack (Jun 2, 2003)

Bad for the commuters!!! :blink:


----------

